# Bathroom window in shower



## Sf49168 (Jul 27, 2015)

How's it going ?   I'm having an issue with water from shower going into window sill at times. There was a blind but behind sill.  I took paint off of the sill and notice part ( where handle is ) is not even real wood.  Looks like paper.    Anyhow, is there any options where I could cover this sill. Maybe with pvc plastic ? Somewhat like a window insert to keep issues from going on ?  

All opinions / options greatly appreciated.  

Thanks ! 

Added 2 pics View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1438030376.894418.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1438030402.815830.jpg


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 27, 2015)

I would take it out completely.  If it's in a shower I don't think it's even legal.  Someone slips in the shower and crashes through it.  Not good.  I also think they're supposed to have frosted glass.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree that the window should go, after that there is a kit for the window but best would be to have a vinyl framed window.
http://www.bestbath.com/Accessory/Trim Kits/20/Window Trim Kits


----------



## Sf49168 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes it's in the shower however about 4 - 4 1/2 ft from base of shower.  I was more going for repairing rather than spending the $$ to rip it out etc 

Thanks for the link , will look into it


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 27, 2015)

You will eventually have to replace it. The fact that you're into the repair now, and will have to repeat it at some point, may make this the best time to replace it. But I do feel your pain; you may have higher priorities.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you want to put something on it to help keep it dry, still be able to open the window and keep you going for a while till you can remove it and put in glass block or something like that and you don&#8217;t want to spend much money on the project. 

Go to Walmart or your corner automotive parts store and get a quart of fiberglass resin and hardener and a few throw away paint brush. Get the wood good and dry sand it up and mask where you don&#8217;t want it and paint on a couple good coats. Have a fan going with some air moving thru when you do it.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 28, 2015)

A vertical casement window in a shower stall??  HUH??  Bad idea.  Should be higher and a horizontal orientation, e.g., awning window.  This will be a perpetual maintenance nightmare.  Bite the bullet and do it right.


----------



## Sf49168 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks all.    Took top piece off because looked funny and old owners used paper molding for top sill. But has real wood underneath [View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1438111569.301556.jpg
ATTACH]9527[/ATTACH]


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like it was masonite or tileboard. How solid is the wood underneath?


----------



## Sf49168 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty solid.  Was little wet also.


----------

